# Know a good affordable Psychic?



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi 

I was wondering if anyone here has a psychic/medium they think highly of? 

I am looking for an affordable reading over the phone ideally or via email.

It is often hit and miss with psychics and all too often you can waste hard earned cash on someone who is very good at being general/non specific or detailed.

I am a sceptic but a healthy one as I have had readings in the past.

feel free to PM replies

Thank you 

BB x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Hun

Lesley Anderson I can recommend for a phone or email reading... If you read this thread, it proves how good she is....

CLICK HERE

Here is her websit.. http://www.lesleyanderson.com/

On ebay search in the advanced search for Lesleymedium.

She sells on ebay, there about £15... But totally worth it!
Good luck Natalie xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

WOW you ladies are good here!!!

Thank you Natalie, £15 is reasonable. I am off to check her out thank you for the links  will let you know what happens.

Keep the suggestions coming..  nothing like choice to help make a decision.

BB x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Reading the threads in here you will come accros a lady by the name of Brooke, 
I found her reading to be the most accurate, at reasonable cost,
If you cant find her link, yell and I will search it out for you 
she does readings via one 2 or 3 questions and is very reasonably priced.

~Dizzi~


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you Dizzi I will go and search

BB x


----------



## jane39 (Apr 3, 2009)

Who is brooke does anyone have any contact details that i can use please...

thanks

jane x


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Anyone Here used Cheri22? I believe her and Brooke are friends?

A little shocked at how much they charge for ONE question let alone Three.


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

I used both, and they both Cheri and Brooke gave me different answers.


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Thats the thing... they say its just for entertainment but really we are not calling to be entertained for the price they request we want insights LOL... 

Some times I think it's sad I get so desperate to know what lies in store for me but as I'm sure you all understand the waiting can be agonising, I wish I had more patience. I am hesitant to pay a psychic now that I ahve read more reviews and sen the prices especially as I am not really flushed at the moment    

I mean if we think about it, all the "baby prediction psychics" who request monies in advance with all the people out there who want to have the same questions answered they must be raking it in right....

Not poo pooing the idea as I did start this thread but its just making me re-think a little


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I've done Lesley and Cherie but neither came true!! My friend who wasn't TTC also had a Lesley reading and she also told her she was TTC (we thought she was reading the site!) and to add insult to injury she had to buy it through ebay and someone hacked into her account !
L x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

My Brooke reading was spot on re tx,
my lesley reading good about family and cherie's reading has nothing to prove yet
although the personalities described were a good mix of my DH & I

Brookes details - http://brooke777.angelfire.com/

/links


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Bobina.
A lot of these psychics who advertise for business who charge a lot, they may be good at first but ego and greed get in the way and Spirit will not have it so leave them. I believe that if you give freely,then Spirit/ God will look after you. 
Have you a Spiritualist church near by you could attend, you don't have to go to the Divine service on a Sunday thats like a normal Church but more interesting as what is said comes from the speakers/Mediums heart not a bible or prayer book,  also theres about 3/4hr of Spirit Communication,which is not a spook popping out to speak to you or everyone sitting in a circle holding hands, but the medium talking for them using the sense or senses that particular Mediums gifted with.  Many churches have a Clairvoyant evening weekly or once a month, these are approx 1/1/2 hrs Spirit communication, only a couple of prayers to open and close the service and a hymn to lift the vibes.The divine service you put as much as you like in the collection box (£1 average) and Clairvoyant eves a few £ at the door. You may not get a message and if you do it might be a naff one, but if you go a few times you may get the one, The other thing you might find a Medium who does readings for a reasonable amount ie £15 ,but some don't believe in reading the future.
I had a reading from this guy, he charged me £10 for 1/2hr using his own phone. I got him of eBay, he is lovely, American, so, so polite. (rides on the other bus,but these guys usually very good) [email protected] His name is Jamie if he is still at that address.
Angel Blessing,s
XX
Karen BC
/links


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

I've had a reading with Lesley (in June 2006) and it didn't come true for me. Then I had a reading with Cheri22 and although her reading took 2 years to come true it did in the end.

My favourite is Brooke as hers came true exactly as she had predicted and in the right time frame and once you convert the price for 1 question from Dollars into £ is not that expensive. It was well worth it for me anyway.  (her reading for me is on the other psychic thread called "Booked to see a psychic".)


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi Karen

Thank you fro your reply, I forgot about the spiritualist churces, I went to one once and was a little disappointed but that I am sure happens and I am always on the look out for another in my area. Thank you for reminding of that and yes I totally agree with everything you have said, some do get a little greedy.

I appreciate the recommendation and think I will send him an email, I will let you know.

BB x


----------

